# Doncaster,what did you get???



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

Just back from Doncaster show , just wondered what people bought (pic's as well if you can) 

I came away with 2 x Ackies :2thumb:

and 

1 x varanus indicus : victory:

pic's to follow , had a great day , went with "mispentyouth" off here :2thumb:


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

we brought a pair of proven corns female is a amber het motley male is butter with multiple hets and we got a lovely female beardie she is a red/citrus x translucant het hypo

liz/mark


----------



## PrimalUrges (Dec 10, 2008)

I rehomed a sub adult Cali king, gorgeous little girl, needs a bit of feeding up though as she was a bit on the skinny side. took 2 mice when she got home, typical cali feeding response! :2thumb: I'll put some piccies up when she's digested her meal and settled in a bit better.

Went with a very good friend of mine, goes by the name of 'alexpata' on here...

A good day in all, VERY crowded, which didn't help when I wanted a closer look at some of the stuff there.


----------



## rugbystar55 (Aug 11, 2008)

dwarf 100% albino off john berry
also 2 fat tail geckos


----------



## Falkor-Dragons (May 15, 2008)

3 tubs of live food :lol2:

went looking for a real nice red beardie but wasnt many there :devil:

all good tho as ive just reserved myself a beardie ready in 3 weeks from liz n mark :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## HadesDragons (Jun 30, 2007)

Liz_n_Mark said:


> we got a lovely female beardie she is a red/citrus x translucant het hypo


She was lovely - it was great to meet you both as well!



Falkor-Dragons said:


> all good tho as ive just reserved myself a beardie ready in 3 weeks from liz n mark :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Great choice, I collected a lovely little female from them today, amongst a few other things from around the show :whistling2:


----------



## ToxicSiren (Aug 8, 2008)

We got:
A rescued cwd
A berber skink
A royal python
A blizzard corn snake 
A Yellow anoconda


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

The Ackies i got :2thumb:


----------



## wacky69 (Apr 8, 2008)

we got a pulse stat, water bowls, mealworm dishes. Two AFTs and 2 leos we had reserved from Redgex

was a bit dissapointed with the selection to be honest was nearly all snakes


----------



## leo19 (Mar 16, 2008)

ha i got a raptor het reverse stripe male!


----------



## palmer91 (Sep 2, 2008)

i got myself a lovely baby carpet python, il get some pics up whens shes settled in


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

I had a good day i got:

1x Male Blizzard
2x Honduran Milks sexed pair
1x Hognose
1x Bell Albino
1x Giant Stick Insect


----------



## vickylolage (Oct 5, 2008)

We gots....
3 x crested geckos (captive bred's stock)
2 x african clawed frogs
1 x CH CT giant albino jungle leopard gecko

Also met some forum members and rehomed...
1 x hypo beardie
1 x leopard gecko

Friends we were with got
An emporer scorpion
A northern snake (or something like that)
A praying mantis
A fruit fly culture (food me thinks lol)

Rather a good day though
Almost bought an ackie but restrained lol


----------



## arwen (Jan 9, 2008)

got a few other bits but this is the best 2 things and the dearest!!

http://www.wheredragonsdwell.com/BellaxRashad.html

number 3 female ,the last pic

and 

Bonnie x Edgar
number 1 male


----------



## japes (Feb 24, 2009)

5 cresties
1 flying gecko 
loooads of stuff for all the vivs as usual!! 

Hopefully get some pics when they are settled, quite a nice day


----------



## sean k (Dec 20, 2007)

*pictures*

does any one have any pictures of the show, like the stalls and the reps and amphibians they had for sale???

were they many amphibian sellers???


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

monitor mad said:


> The Ackies i got :2thumb:


i wanted to nick them off u they are little stunners
all i got was a painted bullfrog and a exo terra.


----------



## hiero (Feb 7, 2009)

A lavender motley corn hatchling and a little super snow leopard gecko. And some plants, and a coconut and a gazillion litres of aspen! Had a brilliant time.


----------



## Barnesysbeardies (Jun 3, 2009)

Okies, walked away with 4 tubs of bugs for beardies!

A beautiful royal python, gorgeous!

We originally went for a red beardie (adult) but there wasnt any....

and my sister bought a tortoise, hey who ever said they were slow? its fast as anything, right little character and kept us entertained for hours!!

Thanks all!


----------



## marcgroovyge (Apr 3, 2008)

I got myself a baby crestie, a ghost corn and finally a Supersnow leo (in maccy d's car park) :flrt:


----------



## michael keeling (May 3, 2008)

i got 
a adult female royal
and a het pied baby female

gf got a leo and a baby royal

then i came home went to a friends and bought
a citrus beardie and an amel corn both for £7.50 
lol what a day


----------



## Pincers n Paws (Aug 22, 2007)

marcgroovyge said:


> I got myself a baby crestie, a ghost corn and finally a Supersnow leo (in maccy d's car park) :flrt:


Was that from the drive through? I hope you supersized the meal and it came with coke!


----------



## tplatts98 (Jun 29, 2008)

i got a male leo (super hypo tangerine carrot tail baldy het sunglow):flrt:

i was hoping to get some tarantulas but there was only a couple of mex red knees


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

I got me a baby Yemen Chameleon! :2thumb:


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

were there many amphibians


----------



## tplatts98 (Jun 29, 2008)

connor 1213 said:


> were there many amphibians


there were a few darts and other frogs/toads don't know about anything else


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

connor 1213 said:


> were there many amphibians


Dart frogs , tree frogs , mossy frogs , xzenopus , salamanders , newts , painted bullfrogs , pacman frogs , reed frogs : victory:


----------



## mispentyouth (Jul 4, 2007)

i got a p.m.grandis absolute stuner and 3 p. klemerri also got to see houdini escape once from 1 sack then again from 2 sacks thanks again to r u monitor mad for the lift top bloke plus the entertainment was second to none . ps she loved the grandis


----------



## tick (Dec 9, 2007)

I got a hi yellow irian jaya coastal carpet python a large male Timorensis:gasph no hang on that was already mine:lol2:Thanks Steve nice to see you and meet your friend and lots of cash -touch:2thumb:


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

mispentyouth said:


> i got a p.m.grandis absolute stuner and 3 p. klemerri also got to see houdini escape once from 1 sack then again from 2 sacks thanks again to r u monitor mad for the lift top bloke plus the entertainment was second to none . ps she loved the grandis


Hmmm yup , went back to the car to find the new mangrove monitor happily terrorising mispentyouths day gecko's she had torn a hole in the rep sack so ........... put her into 2 x bags and secured with cable tie ........ yup she had torn her way through BOTH rep sacks so ,...... into another 2 x rep sacks and a rub .... :2thumb: sorted :2thumb:


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

tick said:


> I got a hi yellow irian jaya coastal carpet python a large male Timorensis:gasph no hang on that was already mine:lol2:Thanks Steve nice to see you and meet your friend and lots of cash -touch:2thumb:


Hope all went well on the return mate and i havent fattened the Timor too much LOL


----------



## CTO-Reptiles (Nov 7, 2006)

we got some mourning geckos from global geckos, a fat tail gecko from ark reptiles, 5 normal leopard geckos from a private breeder and a adult male hypo citrus tiger bearded dragon from where dragons dwell


----------



## TURINS BANE (Jul 3, 2008)

arwen said:


> got a few other bits but this is the best 2 things and the dearest!!
> 
> Bella x Rashad
> 
> ...


Congrats mate.:2thumb: I got the bigger Rainbow Tiger the 400 one:gasp: of WDD. Also got a mantid. wanted a Horned frog but only ones I could see where cranweli and £40.


----------



## stacy (May 9, 2009)

i got a dessert iggy, from bigfishseller. . and 2 kenyan sand boas male and female.:2thumb:


----------



## tina b (Oct 3, 2007)

i got a female royal a brazillian rainbow female and a trio of tiger leg running frogs heres two pics : victory:


----------



## Vase (Jul 14, 2007)

I was well up for going but I recently quit my job so I had no funds :whip:

Were there any baby BRB's there?


----------



## astrid peth (Jul 9, 2008)

i gots:

3 little tokay girls from Monitor Mad :2thumb: - was lovely to meet you hun 

female blizzard leopard gecko

male adult crested gecko, he's lush!!


----------



## tina b (Oct 3, 2007)

Vase said:


> I was well up for going but I recently quit my job so I had no funds :whip:
> 
> Were there any baby BRB's there?


 
saw a couple of babies think they were about £60


----------



## marcgroovyge (Apr 3, 2008)

Pincers n Paws said:


> Was that from the drive through? I hope you supersized the meal and it came with coke!


 
I like my hash browns and only had 3 with my mcmuffin :whistling2:
Plus they had no coffee so i chose coke for a caffiene fix. I didnt see you though :blush:


----------



## the night doctor (Sep 26, 2008)

*Monitors*



monitor mad said:


> the ackies i got :2thumb:


did you see the kimberleys £350 each! Loveley but pricey..


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

the night doctor said:


> did you see the kimberleys £350 each! Loveley but pricey..


I did indeed , hovered there for a while but had already spent my "monitor fund" an hour before :bash:










partly on this girl


----------

